# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Font >  mua bán giống khoai môn sáp tím - 0937392133

## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp khoai môn giống với số lượng lớn.*

*1.* *Tiêu chuẩn giống gồm như sau: củ to và đều, 1kg thì khoảng 100 củ đến 120 củ, năng suất đạt 1-1.5kg/ bụi, có tư vấn kĩ thuật trồng cho bà con nông dân.*

*2.* *Tiêu chuẩn khoai môn thành phẩm: đạt từ 500gram trở lên hoặc 800 gram trở lên, đủ tiêu chuẩn xuất khẩu sang các nước Châu Á*

*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ số đt 0937392133 gặp hằng.*

----------

